# New nati ccl test



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Below are the details, How fare is this for OFFSHORE folks. Not sure what are they thinking and planning.

This is to inform everyone that, since 1st January 2018, NAATI has introduced a new test called Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Testing for the purpose of claiming extra 5 points in skilled migration.

Prior to that, an applicant was required to appear in para-professional OR professional level tests to claim those extra points. Also, it was possible to appear in the para-professional from 12 overseas locations.

With the new standard, the old tests are discontinued and now the only way to claim the extra points for Credential Community Language is to appear in the CCL examination. Furthermore, at present, CCL test is available only within Australia, no option for an overseas test.

So, from 1st January 2018:
You need to give CCL test to claim extra 5 points in skilled migration, no more para-professional test available
As of now, it is not possible to appear in CCL from an overseas location

Also, CCL test can be used only to claim Credential Community Language Points, it will not certify the applicant to work as an interpreter or translator. For that, you need to appear in the certification test.

Details here
https://www.naati.com.au/resources/other-services/


----------



## Ana Vuk (Feb 13, 2018)

You are right! I have written to them recently and they sent me respond that have no attention in near future o set location for taking a test out of Australia. They advised me to apply for testing and when it comes to that, they will offer me a test place.

Do you know what test type of CCL test is eligible for points and easiest to pass?


----------



## Andybear (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi there, I am an offshore applicant of GSM, in order to get the 5 marks with CCL, do we have to complete a course before we are enrolled in the test? 
Cheers


----------



## Ena S (Jul 24, 2018)

Ana Vuk said:


> You are right! I have written to them recently and they sent me respond that have no attention in near future o set location for taking a test out of Australia. They advised me to apply for testing and when it comes to that, they will offer me a test place.
> 
> Do you know what test type of CCL test is eligible for points and easiest to pass?



Hi Ana,

I know you posted this ages ago, but wanted to see if you have you done the test?

If so, can you please give me some hints in terms of preparations, as I'm doing the ccl test in Serbian as well.

Thanks!


----------



## ajanshar (Nov 12, 2014)

pitamdli said:


> Below are the details, How fare is this for OFFSHORE folks. Not sure what are they thinking and planning.
> 
> This is to inform everyone that, since 1st January 2018, NAATI has introduced a new test called Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Testing for the purpose of claiming extra 5 points in skilled migration.
> 
> ...


Is there test center in India to take NAATI CCL exam?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ajanshar said:


> Is there test center in India to take NAATI CCL exam?


No there isn't.


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi,
Could anyone help me where can i get NAATI ccl coaching. I want online coaching which can be done from home.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help me where can i get NAATI ccl coaching. I want online coaching which can be done from home.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta


Give language

But overall google is your friend

Cheers


----------

